# I find it hard to study if there is a lot of noise.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was thinking today about how to translate the following sentence: "I find it hard to study if there is a lot of noise." (For example, the sound of construction from across the road if your window is open) Would anyone know how to translate this?
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

我覺得要在充滿噪音的環境中靜下心來，好好讀書，是一件困難的事。


----------



## Skatinginbc

太吵 (or 噪音多) 我就讀不下書。


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> 我覺得要在充滿噪音的環境中靜下心來，好好讀書，是一件困難的事。





Skatinginbc said:


> 太吵 (or 噪音多) 我就讀不下書。



Thank you both for your help!  I think I will learn this one first since it is easier to remember!
Oh, and just a quick question: 读不下 and 读不了 have the same meaning, right?


----------



## Skatinginbc

了 (liao) 是 up (完、盡; as in "use up", "dry up", "eat up") 的概念。
下 (xia) 是 down (as in "put down", "gobble down", "calm down") 的概念。

讀不了這麼多書 unable to finish 
讀不下這麼多書 unable to digest


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I didn't realize that they often corresponded to "up" and "down" like that. Thanks, Skatinginbc!


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc has point out the general difference between 了 and 下.
However, 读不了书 sounds more idiomatic to me. It is more common in my experience.


----------



## albert_laosong

环境很吵的话就很难静下心来学习/读书。
maybe it doesn't match the English sentence word by word, but I think this is one of the more natural ways to say it. 

And I think 读不进去书 may be better than 读不下书/读不了书 in this context.
but it's quite natural to say " 这么吵，根本就读不了书”。

“没办法” is also a good expression to use here, for example:
环境很吵的话就没办法静下心来学习/读书。
这么吵，根本就没办法读书。


----------



## CKGary

"我覺得在充滿噪音的環境下很難念書"
I would translate without adjectives and adverbs as above.



SimonTsai said:


> 我覺得要在充滿噪音的環境中靜下心來，好好讀書，是一件困難的事。


I love Simon's version, yet "靜下心來，好好讀書" means "focus & concentrate", which is not indicated in the sentence.


----------



## albert_laosong

CKGary said:


> I love Simon's version, yet "靜下心來，好好讀書" means "focus & concentrate", which is not indicated in the sentence.


My opinion is that, we are not doing translation here, what we should consider is what's the most natural way of expressing an idea in a given context. so even though 静下心 is not included  in the original English sentence, but when we express this idea in Chinese we normally include 静下心。
and even if it's translation, I think it's quite okay to include it too, because including it wouldn't change the original meaing in English( because to study you have to focus & concentrate, it's implied, so our making it explicit won't change the original meaning I think), and meantime make the Chinese translation more idiomatic, otherwise the translation would sound "翻译腔".


----------



## SuperXW

albert_laosong said:


> My opinion is that, we are not doing translation here...


我倾向于既做忠于原文的翻译，又符合汉语习惯。我感觉在大部分情况下是可以做到的。
过度发挥风险很大，主观揣测成分太多，即使大致意思一样，也很有可能夸大或弱化了原文的情绪，转变了文风，或者引发出了更多不必要的争议点。

I find it hard to study if there is a lot of noise.
我会首先给出这个翻译："我发现噪音太大的话就很难学习。"——忠于原文，而且我相信中国人日常这样说也没问题。
然后再谈其它建议。我们会发现每个人说话的风格都很不一样。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> "我发现噪音太大的话就很难学习。"——忠于原文。


與原文有差異。
原文是說「我」就很難學習。

「我噪音太大的話就很難學習」==> 我就很難學習。
「我發現噪音太大的話就很難學習」==> (一般)人就很難學習。


SuperXW said:


> 我相信中国人日常这样说也没问题。


感覺日常沒人會這樣說。 「我發現.. 」(I discover) 說得像是發現新大陸。


----------



## albert_laosong

SuperXW said:


> 我倾向于既做忠于原文的翻译，又符合汉语习惯。我感觉在大部分情况下是可以做到的。
> 过度发挥风险很大，主观揣测成分太多，即使大致意思一样，也很有可能夸大或弱化了原文的情绪，转变了文风，或者引发出了更多不必要的争议点。


嗯，这个我赞成。



SuperXW said:


> I find it hard to study if there is a lot of noise.
> 我会首先给出这个翻译："我发现噪音太大的话就很难学习。"——忠于原文，而且我相信中国人日常这样说也没问题。
> 然后再谈其它建议。我们会发现每个人说话的风格都很不一样。


是的，你这个翻译应该比我的那个好，我那个确实和原句是有差异的。但之所以你这个翻译听起来还是有点翻译腔，我觉得实际上是原文之过，而不是翻译之过了：）。我觉得原文可能是楼主想出来的一句话，而不是从真实语境中所产生的一句话，所以可能有点儿经不起推敲。噪音大很难学习这是常识，可能日常生活不会有人去说“我*发现/觉得*噪音太大的话就很难学习”，可能no way to study in this kind of noises 这种抱怨的话还更常听到，然后我们再来翻译可能就更容易达到信和达兼顾。


----------



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> 我觉得原文可能是楼主想出来的一句话，而不是从真实语境中所产生的一句话，所以可能有点儿经不起推敲。噪音大很难学习这是常识，可能日常生活不会有人去说“我*发现/觉得*噪音太大的话就很难学习”。


英文原句是日常生活中可能會遇到的說法。 "Find" 在這種句型是經驗之談：從經驗中(or 在試著做後)意識到，如果(對街工程的)噪音太大，自己便很難專心學習。

(對街工程)太吵，我就讀不下書。==> 針對特定情境 (i.e., 對街工程的噪音), 而非一般性的概論(or 常識)。


----------



## yuechu

I appreciate all of your replies and translations! (It's definitely fine and even better sometimes if the translations are 意义 opposed to 直译！）
谢谢大家帮忙的！


----------



## SuperXW

To Albert，
我同意"觉得"比"发现"好。
但是不要小看日常各种语境下说话的可能性。如果我们把一天所说所听的语言都录下来转成文字，我们会发现什么话都有（我好像又用“发现”了），包括貌似是常识性的废话、措辞表达不规范的不完美的、说得不好又修正、补充的。不说文艺片搞笑节目的特殊语境了，但可以听听微信消息吧，我认为那些才是真实语境。


Skatinginbc said:


> 與原文有差異。
> 原文是說「我」就很難學習。
> 
> 「我噪音太大的話就很難學習」==> 我就很難學習。
> 「我發現噪音太大的話就很難學習」==> (一般)人就很難學習。
> 
> 感覺日常沒人會這樣說。 「我發現.. 」(I discover) 說得像是發現新大陸。


如上所述，同意“感觉”更好，但不排除某些语境下有人说"发现"。
原文说的是“我”很难学习吗？我以为这种英文句式就是讲一般情况。


----------



## albert_laosong

SuperXW said:


> To Albert，
> 我同意"觉得"比"发现"好。
> 但是不要小看日常各种语境下说话的可能性。如果我们把一天所说所听的语言都录下来转成文字，我们会发现什么话都有（我好像又用“发现”了），包括貌似是常识性的废话、措辞表达不规范的不完美的、说得不好又修正、补充的。不说文艺片搞笑节目的特殊语境了，但可以听听微信消息吧，我认为那些才是真实语境。


是，没错，即便真实语境下母语人士也可能各种犯错的，更别说人的口才有高有低，不可能都像美剧电影中那么完美：）。但是，我觉得出于学习的目的，还是应该注意语境的真实性，真实的语境才能产生真正natural的语言，这个真实倒不是说就不可能犯错，而是说某个话是因为日常生活中的真实需要而产生，例如电影电视剧这种，多少还是有人为编的痕迹。美剧我限于英语水平看不出来，但中国电视剧经常会有一些话我觉得是不自然的。

当然这些错误或不自然的地方都是比较少的，学习语言倒不需要怎么在意，但有时候拿出来讨论的时候就容易引起争论。

BTW, 楼主那句话，我觉得用发现还是觉得都没错，实际上那只是一句孤立的话，并没有提供语境，不能说哪个就更好。


----------



## Twangling

I find it hard to study if there is a lot of noise.
我感觉在嘈杂的环境里很难沉下心学习。

Just my two cents.

环境嘈杂 is a set phrase for "there is a lot of noise."

The if-clause to me is not necessary to translate, since it's more like stating a fact.


----------



## Skatinginbc

I find you attractive 不是 “我發現你很有吸引力”.
I find you annoying 不是 "我發現你很煩人".
I always find you attractive 不是「我一直發現你很吸引人」。 什麼是「一直發現」？ "Find" 根本就不是「發現」！

"我發現你很有魅力 (e.g., 能吸引很多人)" (客觀事實) 和 "我覺得你很有魅力 (e.g, 把我的魂給勾走了)" (主觀感受) 說的是兩碼事。

"我發現..." 的言下之意是：以前沒注意到，最近才發現...

I find it hard (for me) to...==> "For me" (對自己個人) 是累贅，不用說，別人就知道省略了 "for me".

I find it hard for people to...==> "For people" (對一般人) 不可以省略。

I find it hard (for me) to study if there is a lot of noise (from the construction across the street) 是述說個人的狀況，而不是描述自己發現了一個眾人皆有同感之通則.

I find it hard to understand your explanation 是說我難以理解你的解釋。
I find it hard for people to understand your explanation 是說一般人 (可能不包括「我」)難以理解你的解釋。


----------



## albert_laosong

Skatinginbc said:


> I find you attractive 不是 “我發現你很有吸引力”.
> I find you annoying 不是 "我發現你很煩人".
> I always find you attractive 不是「我一直發現你很吸引人」。 什麼是「一直發現」？ "Find" 根本就不是「發現」！


In many contexts there is not a big difference between 发现 and 觉得 in colloquial Chinese. if anything, 发现 lends a cetain tone to the sentence, whereas 觉得 is milder. 
我发现我最近越来越胖了。= 我觉得我最近越来越胖了。
我发现这种地方很难静下心。= 我觉得这种地方很难静下心。
我发现你这个人最近越来越烦人了。= 我觉得你这个人最近越来越烦人了。



Skatinginbc said:


> "我發現你很有魅力 (e.g., 能吸引很多人)" (客觀事實) 和 "我覺得你很有魅力 (e.g, 把我的魂給勾走了)" (主觀感受) 說的是兩碼事。


without a proper context it's difficult to tell. 
我发现你挺有魅力的啊， this can be used in teasing between friends. 
我觉得你很有魅力，not often heard in daily chat except in movies or TV series because it sounds much more formal than 发现。


----------



## Skatinginbc

albert_laosong said:


> 发现 lends a cetain tone to the sentence


問題就出在這個 "certain tone".  「發現」 (= 發覺) 比 「覺(得)」多出了個「發」(Note: 「發覺」的「發」是「開始」的意思，指「以前不知或被隱藏」)。 這個「發」是原文中的 "find" 所沒有的。 原文的 "find" 各家字典定義如下：
to know by experience：I find this Web site useful.
to think or feel a particular way about someone or something: She doesn't find it easy to talk about her problems.
to experience something in a particular way：William now finds walking very difficult.
To perceive to be, after experience or consideration: found the gadget surprisingly useful; found the book entertaining.

「開始」的這個「發」是瞬間的，不能「一直開始」, 所以不能「一直發現、一直發覺」。 然而原句的那個 "find" 不排斥 always (一直)。 所以我說問題就出在那個 "certain tone".


albert_laosong said:


> 我发现我最近越来越胖了


與原句句型不同，是不一樣的 "find".  這個 "find" 是 "notice" 的意思 (注意到，察覺到；從無知到「察覺到」是瞬間變化, 與「發」不衝突), 可以翻譯成 「發現、發覺」。


----------



## SuperXW

"发现"确实是Skating说的那个原意，推敲的话可以据此选择“更精准的词”。只不过生活中两词涵义趋同，到不了“两码事”的程度。


----------

